# NDS Sky+ DVR forum similar to R15 topics.



## mtchamp (Nov 24, 2005)

For a long time I have known about the News Corp and NDS connection. News Corp owns Sky Satellite in the UK and DirecTV in the USA. They also own NDS. The new R15, I would think is a clone of the Sky+ DVR and is powered by similar NDS software.

I have TiVo version DirecTV DVR's and have always thought them to be the best performing DVR when compared with the NDS powered SKY+ DVR. I don't think it's any coincidence that forum members in both this forum and the Sky+ forum have similar experiences with these two DVRs. They both operate on the NDS software. I don't think it's any surprise that the R15 is dissapointing people as the Sky+ DVR has many problems.

I am sorry to see such dissapointment when maybe if more people knew the NDS track record with the Sky+ DVR, they might not have bothered to waste their time with it. At least with DirecTV, if you don't like the NDS version R15, you can request the TiVo version R10. In the UK, you have only one choice, the NDS Sky+ DVR.

I'm not allowed to link, so try a search of digital spy forum uk and look up the Sky+ forum.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

From reading those forums it seems like their boxes are very touchy on signal quality, need a really good alignment on the dish.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

If I am not wrong, the Sky+ box relies on OpenTV software and has some NDS technlogy on it. So far we have no indication that R15 is based on OpenTV. Does anyone know it?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

No I don't think anyone knows as of yet. Information seems to be pretty sketchy so far on how much this unit is based on the NDS unit.


----------

